# Gander mountain and Berett model 84BB



## opr1945 (Mar 10, 2013)

The gander mountain store near last week got in about 50 used Beretta 84BB's. The clerk told me the store 40 miles north of here also got a large quantity of them. and the store 50 east of e got a large quantity of them. He said he thought they were european police trade in's.

Anybody know where the guns came from?

thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Most likely Israel.


----------

